# Corsair Obsidian 750D - Mainboardtray biegt sich durch



## luna-mortem (21. Juni 2016)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe schon etwas länger ein Corsair Obsidian 750D und habe mir damals beim Einbau der Komponenten keinen großen Kopf darum gemacht. Und zwar ist das Blech, auf dem das Mainboard aufgeschraubt wird, ziemlich wabbelig. Wenn ich von hinten drücke "klappt" der Part nach innen und andersrum. Dadurch scheint mein Mainboard unter Spannung montiert zu sein, bzw. konnte man das Mainboard verbiegen. Das Mainboard hat nun gestern nach nur anderthalb Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet

Da ich eine WaKü mit Graka, CPU und 2 Radiatoren etc. verbaut habe, gestaltet sich der Ausbau des Mainboards ein wenig schwierig. Daher kann ich momentan nicht sagen kann ob das Problem nur mit verbautem Mainboard besteht oder auch ohne. Wirkt aber ein wenig so, als wären entweder die MB-Befestigen im Gehäuse nicht 100% genau gesetzt oder das Stück falsch bemessen wodurch das Blech unter Spannung gesetzt wird und sich wölbt.


Jetzt die Frage an den Rest hier, habt Ihr das gleiche Problem beim Einbau gehabt/bemerkt? Will nicht mein neues Board verbauen und dann biegt sich das ebenfalls durch und ist nach kürzester Zeit kaputt.


Edit: Das Trayblech läßt sich auch ohne verbautes Mainboard durch"wabbeln" habe das neue MB nur zart verschraubt, damit es sich nicht so stark durchbiegen kann. Aber normal ist das nicht. Bei meinem alten Chieftec hat sich da nichts bewegt.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2016)

Hi luna-mortem,

mir ist ein Problem dieser Art noch nicht untergekommen. Auch habe ist es das erste Mal, dass ich ein Problem dieser Art zugetragen bekomme. Wir verkaufen ja nicht gerade wenige Gehäuse und das 750D ist zudem einer unser Bestseller. Ich habe selbst eins unterm Tisch stehen und gerade mal geschaut ob ich das irgendwie nachvollziehen kann. Hier wölbt sich nichts und es ist auch nichts unter Spannung. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das Gehäuse beim Versand eventuell sich verzogen hat und entsprechend diese Spannung entsteht. Vielleicht ist es nicht ersichtlich sondern wirkt sich nur in diesem einem Bereich aus. Ich kann nur vermuten... 

Ich schlage vor du meldest dich über unser Kundenportal und lädst die Rechnung und wenn möglich Bilder zu dem Problem hoch. Da man nur den Tray nicht austausch kann, wird es dann wohl oder übel zu einem gesamten Austausch des Gehäuses kommen.

Grüße


----------



## luna-mortem (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo Bluebeard,

das werde ich wohl dann jetzt machen, da mir nach nur 2 Wochen, das neue Mainboard ebenfalls über die Wupper gegangen ist.

Ich weiß gar nicht, wie das erste Board anderthalb Jahre halten konnte, wenn das neue schon nach 2 Wochen kaputt geht. Aber Netzteil, CPU, RAM etc. kann ich ausschließen, weil auf einem anderen Board alles funktioniert.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit irgendwoher eine Verpackung zu bekommen für den Versand? Nach mehr als einem Jahr und einem Umzug in der Zwischenzeit ist die OVP von dem Gehäuse natürlich nicht mehr vorhanden.

Gruß


----------



## luna-mortem (13. Juli 2016)

Nach wieviel Tagen kann ich denn mit einer Antwort rechnen? Ticket wurde am 10.07 aufgemacht, Gehäuse steht verpackt im Wohnzimmer (Kollege hatte noch nen Karton) und ich warte nur darauf, dass Corsair aus den Puschen kommt.

Mainboard wurde mittlerweile schon ausgetauscht, aber nach 2 defekten Boards, baue ich in das Gehäuse nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Juli 2016)

Tickets werden in der Regel innerhalb von max. 48h beantwortet. Wochenende und Feiertage ausgeschlossen. Sorry für die Verzögerung bei deinem. Wenn du mir die Ticketnummer verrätst, schau ich gerne rein.

Grüße


----------



## luna-mortem (13. Juli 2016)

Kurz nachdem ich hier gemosert habe, hat sich jemand bei mir gemeldet  Handelt sich um den Vorgang 6797027

Da man auf den Bildern leider nichts erkennt, habe ich hierzu ein kurzes Video gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaH5TPGv0A4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für das Video und für die Ticketnummer. Die Kollegen werden sich alsbald mit weiteren Informationen zum Austausch melden.

Grüße


----------



## vfxworld (24. Juli 2016)

Der Stahl an dem Gehäuse sieht ja mal überhaupt nicht stabil aus. Gut das ich das nicht gekauft habe, eigentlich sollte das mein neues Gehäuse werden... Ich bin ja eigentlich schon ein kleiner Corsair Fanboy, aber was eure Gehäuse angeht, da solltet ihr echt noch ein wenig üben. Vor allem was die Materialqualität angeht... Das Air 540 z.B. ist ja ähnlich hochwertig.

Auch wenn sich dieses Problem hier um einen Ausnahmefall handeln sollte, so wirkt das ganze Tray nicht viel dicker als ne Coladose...


----------



## luna-mortem (24. Juli 2016)

@vfxworld: Corsair hat mir das Gehäuse ausgetauscht, habe jetzt ein Brandneues und daran ist nichts zu beanstanden. Scheint also bei meinem Case ein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein. Das Gehäuse ist wirklich Top! 

Habe aktuell verbaut:

Gigabyte GA-Z97X Gaming 5
Intel I5 3960K mit Phobya UC1-Extreme Watercooler 
4x 2GB DDR3 Geil! 12800
1x Eheim 1104 Pumpe
1x Aqualis 150ml AGB
1x 650W Corsair Vengeance NT modular
1x GTX 680 watercooled
4x SATA HDD
1x Corsair SSD
1x 360 Radi NexXxos mit 3x 120mm Bitfenix Lüfter
1x 240 Radi NexXxos mit 2x 120mm Bitfenix Lüfter
3x 140mm Bitfenix Lüfter
1x DVD-RW
1x Scythe 12-Fach Lüftersteuerung (blau ;( )

Das einzige was ich machen musste, 1 Loch in den HDD Käfig bohren für den Aqualis, vorher war ein Phobya 5 1/4 AGB verbaut, aber zwecks Reinigungsproblem wurden dieser durch den Aqualis getauscht.

Ansonsten würde alles in das Original Gehäuse passen. Würde ich 120€ investiert, hätte ich kein Loch bohren müssen (Aqualis mit D5 Pumpe), aber da greif ich lieber 2Min zur Bohrmaschine. Hier mal ein schnelles Bild von aktuellem Zustand (PVC Schläuche mit Mayhem Deep Red Zusatz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es noch jemand interessiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vfxworld (24. Juli 2016)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung! Freut mich, dass das neue Case keine Probleme hat. 

Ich weiß, dass ich hier auf recht hohem Niveau meckere, ich hab mir zwei Monate lang Gedanken über ein neues Gehäuse gemacht und wollte ziemlich sturr unbedingt eins von Corsair. Ist irgendwie mein Lieblingshersteller von Hardware, schon seit ziemlich langer Zeit. Deswegen war ich enttäuscht, dass ich einfach kein Case gefunden habe, dass meinen Erwartungen entspricht. Fand ich sehr schade, denn wie gesagt, ist so ziemlich mein Lieblingshersteller. Ich habe das auch im offiziellen Corsair Forum gepostet bzw. etwas ähnliches. Das auch nur, weil ich mir ein gutes Premium Case von Corsair wünsche, wo man keine Kompromisse macht. Z.B. sind die Seitenpanele bei den Gehäusen die mir gefallen einfach nur viel zu Dünn. Zumindest würde ich so etwas ungern in meinem Haupt-PC haben. Gerade die Funktionalität beim 750D ist sehr gut, weshalb es mir schwer fiel, mich doch dagegen zu entscheiden. Am Ende habe ich zu einem Case von be quiet gegriffen, einfach weil es sowohl optisch, von der Funktionalität und vor allem der Materialqualität her überzeugt hat. Obwohl das einzige, dass ich jemals von be quiet hatte, ein Netzteil war. Und das vor über 10 Jahren.

Also Corsair, bitte um ne starke Antwort auf das Dark Base Pro 900, gerne auch für einen Preis zwischen 200 und 300 Euro. Dafür dann aber kein Stahl, der nur so Dick ist wie nötig und so Dünn wie möglich. Ich weiß, sparen, sparen, sparen, aber ich sah Cosair (vor allem aufgrund des RAMs) immer als eine Premium Marke, wo ich gern auch ein wenig mehr für bezahle. Also bitte, enttäuscht meinen Eindruck nicht, dieser hat nach der Recherche nach euren Gehäusen ein wenig gelitten...


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback luna-mortem. System schaut Klasse aus und du hast die Möglichkeiten des 750D gut genutzt und dein System umgesetzt. Freut mich auch sehr, dass das Problem gelöst werden konnte. Ist mir wie gesagt noch nicht untergekommen. 

Vielen Dank auch für deine Anmerkungen vfxworld. Die Materialstärke von unseren Gehäusen ist keineswegs "so Dünn wie möglich", sondern wird mit Bedacht auf Stabilität gewählt. Der einzige gravierende Unterschied bei dem von dir genannten Gehäuse ist die Scheibe, die natürlich eine entsprechende Stärke aufweisen muss. Wir entwickeln unser breit positioniertes Gehäuse-Angebot ständig weiter und ihr dürft euch auf einige Überraschungen gefasst machen. Glücklicherweise gibt es für jeden Geschmack etwas. Hinsichtlich Qualität müssen wir uns aber ganz sicher nicht vor den anderen Herstellern verstecken, auch wenn du anderer Meinung bist basierend auf deinen Recherchen.


----------



## vfxworld (28. Juli 2016)

Feedback gebe ich gerne, zumal ich wie gesagt zu euren Fans zähle. Aber soll ich jetzt wirklich Dinge aufzählen, die ich an den beiden Gehäusen zu bemängeln habe, die ich in Erwägung gezogen habe zu kaufen?  Ich mach das mal am Beispiel 540 Air, dafür hab ich mich auch sehr interessiert:

Seitenwände: Corsair Carbide AIR 540 Cube Case Review - YouTube Sorry, aber das ist ein Witz für ein 130€ Gehäuse. 
Fehlende Staubfilter: Am Gehäuseboden fehlt der Staubfilter komplett, beim Netzteil auch. Das sind die beiden wichtigsten. Des Weiteren gibt es oben keinen. 
Plastik, Plastik, Plastik (wenn auch recht hübsches), Alufolie kostet gleich noch wie viel im Laden? Oder ne Coladose? 
Nur 2x 3,5" HDD's möglich und auch noch sehr unglücklich angebracht, vom Look her zumindest.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Juli 2016)

Schade das du dem Air 540 keine Chance gegeben hast, wenn es dich interessiert hat. Es ist eins der beliebtesten Gehäuse in unserem Sortiment und bisher sind Beschwerden wie die Deine, ob man es glauben möchte oder nicht, die absolute Seltenheit. Der Vergleich mit Alufolie oder Coladose ist meiner Meinung nach auch etwas sehr überspitzt. Ich habe hier ein Air 540 stehen und kann die Punkte verstehen, insbesondere zum Thema Staubfilter, aber das Argument Plastik und Coladose ist einfach aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich habe mich gerade mal zum Spaß auf das Teil gesetzt und ich bin alles andere als ein Leichtgewicht. Kein Problem, Patient lebt noch und schaut aus wie Neu.

Vielleicht findest ja mal ein Gehäuse in unserem Sortiment was dir gefällt.


----------



## vfxworld (30. Juli 2016)

Glaube mit der Coladosa hast du mich etwas falsch verstanden. Ich verstehe nie, bei keinem Produkt, wieso Aluminium als "Premium" gilt. Immerhin das dritthäufigste Element, wird in Massen für Wegwerfprodukte verwendet (wie die angesprochene Coladosa und Alufolie), aber sobald man Aluminum bei nem Gehäuse/Handy/sonstwas verwedent, wird das dermaßen stark beworben und als "Premium" dargstellt und das Produkt wird wesentlich teurer? 

Damit meine ich, man hätte bei einem ~130€ Gehäuse sicherlich auch mal bisschen Alu anbringen können, was wesentlich besser aussieht als "Full-Plastik". 

Und ich möchte mich auch nicht auf mein Gehäuse setzen, ich möchte einfach eine stabile Qualität für meine teure Hardware. Siehe bspw. be quiet dark base 900.  Das ohne Glas kostet ~30€ mehr als das Air 540. Rechne ich mal die 70 Euro für die zusätzlich benötigten Staubfilter drauf, so fällt die entscheidung sehr leicht.

Das 450D war auch ein Kandidat, genauso wie anfangs das 330R, dass mir einfach vom Look her gefällt, aber alleine das: Kein Gummi bei den Kabeldurchgängen? 450D ist der Staubfilter vorne nicht engmaschig genug. Mit den Staubfiltern scheint ihr es ja echt zu haben... 750D? Bekommt vorne durch die kleinen Schlitze nicht genug Luft ins innere. Ich könnte noch eine Weile so weitermachen. Ich habe praktisch bei jedem Gehäuse von euch, dass für mich interessant war, sehr viele Dinge gefunden, die zum Teil einfach GAR NICHT gehen, vor allem auch zu den Preisen.

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich mir irgendwann ein Corsair Gehäuse zulegen kann. Würde einfach zum Rest meines Setups passen... Aber solange die Qualität so bleibt und auf den Massenmarkt abzielt, obwohl ich eure Marke immer eher mit "Premium" in Verbindung bringe, wird es für mich kein Corsair Gehäuse geben. Es sind einfach viel zu viele fahrlässige und Verhinderbare Mängel. 

Ich habe hohe Ansprüche an meine Hardware, dass viele Leute über sowas hinwegsehen, kann ich verstehen. Ich gehöre da eher nicht zu und wenn ich viel Geld für Hardware in die Hand nehme, möchte ich auch ein dazu passendes Gehäuse. Ich möchte nichts, womit ich nur halb zufrieden bin, oder an dem ich viel zu viel auszusetzen habe. Leider ist das Problem des Threaderstellers hier bezeichnend, auch wenn es vielleicht sonst nicht vorkommt. Mit höherer Materialstärke hätte sich das Mainboardtray nicht verhalten wie der Verschlussdeckel eines Einmachglases. 

Sorry wenn das zu sehr nach Bashing klingt. Ich habe mich fast zwei Monate mit euren Gehäusen beschäftigt, weil ich unbedingt eines von euch wollte. Ging leider nicht. Also bringt endlich mal etwas nicht halbgares als Gehäuse heraus. Bei den AIO Waküs und PSU's hat es doch auch geklappt, oder?


----------



## luna-mortem (30. Juli 2016)

> 750D? Bekommt vorne durch die kleinen Schlitze nicht genug Luft ins innere.



Da muss ich aber mal in die Bresche springen. Ich habe die Version mit der massiven Frontplatte, nicht die Mesh-Version und selbst da geht vorne genug Luft rein, wenn beide 140er verbaut sind. Woher ich das weiß, ich hab das Rauchen aufgegeben und Dampfe nun, den Dampf kann man super zum Airflow beobachten nutzen 

Finde das Gehäuse selber stabil genug, vorallem bei dem Gewicht. Die Seitenwände sind etwas labbelig, aber nun gut. Ich hatte vorher ein Chieftec Dragon Gehäuse bzw. BA-01B-B-B, das ist stabil! Allerdings war das Gehäuse auch um einige Kilo schwerer (17,56kg vs 9,7kg).  Wenn man das Gehäuse nicht bewegt ist das egal, aber wenn man ab und zu mal den Rechner zum Kumpel mitnimmt, kannst Dir danach nen Termin beim Chiropraktiker besorgen.

Für den Preis ist das 750D verdammt gut, vorallem durch die klasse Aufteilung. Alle anderen Gehäuse mit dem Fassungsvermögen, passen nicht mehr unter meinen Schreibtisch. Das war damals ein Hauptkriterium.


----------



## vfxworld (30. Juli 2016)

Danke dir für diese Meinung. In vielen Reviews schneidet das 750D besonders bei der GPU temperatur nicht so gut ab, was der mit der Hauptgrund war, warum es nicht in Betracht kam. Wie sieht es denn mit der Lautstärke aus? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Frontlüfter sehr schwer zu arbeiten haben. 

Genau die Sache mit den Seitenwänden ist für mich bei Corsair Gehäusen das Hauptproblem. Klar, wenn es einmal zu ist, ist es zu und auch das Gewicht ist für viele bestimmt wichtig, wie du angesprochen hast. Aber wäre für so einen Zweck dann nicht ein kleinerer Rechner geeigner? Sind natürlich zusätzliche Ausgaben und wenn man das nicht oft braucht auch wieder Unsinnig. Hier verstehe ich auch dann auch dein Argument.

Dagegen spricht für mich ja auch überhaupt nichts, also vernünftige Gehäuse für einen vernünftigen Preis anzubieten. Ich hätte halt für meinen PC gerne ein "Premium" Gehäuse gehabt und wäre auch gewillt gewesen, einen "Premium" Preis dafür zu zahlen. Was ich am Ende auch tat, nur eben an einen anderen Hersteller. Günstigere "midrange" Gehäuse sind aber natürlich absolut ok und sollten natürlich auch im Portfolio eines Unternehmens sein, dass Gehäuse herstellt. Mir fehlt bei Corsair halt DAS "Premium" Gehäuse. In diesem Bereich ist das ganze etwas, naja, halbgar. Ich hab für meinen zweitpc auch "nur" ein normales Gehäuse. Aber für meinen Hauptrechner hätte ich schon gern etwas, dass mich zu 100% überzeugt. Und dünne Seitenwände vermitteln nicht gerade "Premium". Von der Funktionalität sind die Corsair Gehäuse meistens gut, von der Materialqualität halt eher nicht so. (persönliche Meinung)


----------



## luna-mortem (31. Juli 2016)

Naja wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen war, habe ich keine Probleme mit der GPU Temperatur  5x 120mm Radiatorfläche und 3x 140mm Gehäuselüfter machen es möglich. Die Lüfter bekommen dank Lüftersteuerung gerade soviel Volt, dass die anlaufen und leuchten, Luftumsatz reicht aber dennoch aus (Bitfenix Spectre Pro). 

Und wenn mit Luftkühlung die GPU zu heiß ist, dann würde ich ne andere Grafikkarte wählen, die vernünftige Lüfter hat. Das ist eh alles nur blabla mit 3-4° weniger durch ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse. Wenn Du wirklich ne kalte Karte haben willst, dann nimm Wasser und mach Dir beim Gehäuse nicht so nen riesen Kopf. 
Die neuen Karten und CPUs produzieren nicht mehr so viel Abwärme, da reicht eigentlich ein 240er Radiator an der Front  oder im 750D ein 420mm Radiator am Deckel. Mit meiner Konfiguration komme ich unter Volllast bei CPU & GPU auf max. 46° C. Wenn ich an meine alte 4870 X2 unter Luft bei 85° und mehr denke, sind das arktische Temperaturen. Der Wechsel auf das 750D von meinem alten Chieftec Big Tower hat damals 5° gebracht, so mies kann die Durchlüftung also nicht sein, bei kompakterer Bauweise, geringerem Gewicht und besserem Look 


Im Endeffekt ist es doch alles eine Frage der Optik und Funktionalität. Ich finde ich habe nun alles zu dem Thema gesagt und werde mich hier mal ausklinken, mein Problem ist schließlich lange gelöst.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Informationen vfx world. Ich leite gerne alles an die Produktentwicklung weiter. 

Dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem 750D luna-mortem.


----------

